
The Munger Operating System: How to Live a Life That Really Works - yarapavan
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2016/04/munger-operating-system/
======
yarapavan
For me, this is gold - To get what you want, deserve what you want. Trust,
success, and admiration are earned.

